# Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Apple Sauce



## msmofet (Mar 17, 2017)

*Ms. Mofet's Instant Pot Apple Sauce*

8 Granny Smith apples
4 Macintosh apples
2 TBSP brown sugar
2 TBSP Turbinado sugar
1/2 - 1 TBSP cinnamon
Pinch salt

Optional:
Splash lemon juice
Raisins 
Pinch nutmeg

Quarter and core apples (unpeeled).
Place apples in inner pot.
Add sugar and cinnamon to pot.
Lock lid and set valve to sealing.
Select Manual Mode, adjust to 10 minutes.
When beeps cycle finished allow a 10 minute natural pressure release (NPR) then quick release (QR).
When pin drops remove lid.
Run through food mill to remove skins and any pits that may be left.
Taste and adjust sweetness and spice.
Will thicken after cooling.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 20, 2017)

What is "instant pot"?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 20, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> What is "instant pot"?




It's an electric pressure cooker/rice cooker/stew maker/slow cooker that does everything but wash your windows appliance.  And I'm doing my best trying not to buy one, but I feel myself weakening.


----------

